# Time Capsule connexion automatique



## zutic (2 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,

J'aurais voulu savoir si il y a un moyen pour que à chaque démarrage de mon macbook pro time capsule se connecte, c'est à dire apparaisse comme serveur connecté sur le bureau, sans que je le fasse manuellement en entrant le mot de passe et faire connecter.

Merci d'avance


----------



## Membre supprimé 265201 (29 Janvier 2012)

oui, je cherche exactement la même chose
si quelqu'un a la solution...


----------



## defre2937 (30 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

vous pouvez essayer de rajouter le disque de la time capsule dans "Préférences/utilisateurs et groupes/ouvertures"

Par contre il faudra enregistrer le mot de passe dans le trousseau pour éviter de le saisir à chaque fois et permettre le montage automatique du disque.

ça marche bien chez moi.


----------



## Membre supprimé 265201 (5 Février 2012)

Merci beaucoup. C'est la solution que j'attendais.


----------



## CarloCo27 (6 Février 2018)

Bonsoir,

Je déterre ce vieux post car je me trouve dans une situation presque similaire. En effet j'ai bien fait la manipulation afin que le disque de ma Time Capsule soit monté sur le bureau au démarrage. Ceci a très bien marché jusqu'au jour ou j'ai eu le message suivant au démarrage "Saisissez votre nom et votre mot de passe pour le serveur "Time Capsule" ". Le problème c'est que j'ai déjà rentré dans mon trousseau ces informations mais le message apparaît à chaque redémarrage et ce sur tous les mac du réseaux...
Auriez-vous une solution pour me débarrasser de ce message ?
Merci d'avance !!


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (11 Février 2018)

Bonjour, 
As tu vérifié et éventuellement re intégré ton mot de passe via l'airport puis modifier


----------



## CarloCo27 (19 Février 2018)

oyapoque a dit:


> Bonjour,
> As tu vérifié et éventuellement re intégré ton mot de passe via l'airport puis modifier



Bonjour et désolé pour la réponse tardive... Je ne comprends pas bien ce que vous me suggérez de faire..?.. Dois-je supprimer toutes les entrées concernant la Time Capsule dans le trousseau d'accès de macos puis le rentrer à nous quand cette fameuse question m'est posé au démarrage ?? Je dois préciser que cette Time Capsule sauvegarde plusieurs Mac (un iMac, un Mac mini et un Macbook) et que ce message apparaît sur les 3 appareils... Merci d'avance!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (19 Février 2018)

Bonsoir, désolé pour le message tronqué .
Je voulais te proposer d.aller dans airport, puis de sélectionner la Time capsule si tu as plusieurs périphériques et de cliquer sur "modifier" et de recommencer la manipulation dans l'onglet borne d'accès en tapant à nouveau le mot de passe et cochant conserver dans le trousseau puis dans l'onglet disque de vérifier la sécurisation des disques


----------



## CarloCo27 (20 Février 2018)

oyapoque a dit:


> Bonsoir, désolé pour le message tronqué .
> Je voulais te proposer d.aller dans airport, puis de sélectionner la Time capsule si tu as plusieurs périphériques et de cliquer sur "modifier" et de recommencer la manipulation dans l'onglet borne d'accès en tapant à nouveau le mot de passe et cochant conserver dans le trousseau puis dans l'onglet disque de vérifier la sécurisation des disques



Bonsoir,
Merci pour les précisions, je viens de tester et ça n'a rien changé... J'ai même effacé toutes les entrées concernant la Time Capsule dans le trousseau et ça non plus n'a rien changé... Ma dernière solution serait de supprimer complètement la Time capsule de mes appareils ou de la réinitialiser mais j'ai un peu peur pour les sauvegarde qui sont dessus (pas peur de les perdre mais plus de leur "compatibilité" une fois le système remis en place)...
Merci quand même pour ces infos!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (20 Février 2018)

Bonsoir, 
Si tu fais un reset usine tu  n'effaces pas tes dossiers. Confère note Apple.

https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201945

Tu peux aussi voir ce post

https://forums.macg.co/threads/time-machine-introuvable-et-voyant-vert.1302271/page-2#post-13253488


----------

